# motherboard diagnostics software



## dutchmember (Oct 13, 2008)

:upset:I have an MSI motherboard (K9VGM-V) which went to a blue screen and displayed this message:

A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.

If this is the first time youve seen this stop error screen, restart your computer. If this screen appears again, Follow these steps:

Check to be sure you have adequate disk space. If a driver is identified in the stop message, disable the driver or checkwith the manufactuer for driver updates. Try changing video adapters.

Check with your hardware vendor for any BIOS updates. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components...

*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xc0000005, 0xF6b64ACD, 0xA9B87808, 0x00000000)

I replaced the hard drive as I thought it was the problem. The computer was fine until I installed the drivers for our video card (a graphics card which I had bought for the computer over a year ago which had been working fine). But when I installed the drivers for the graphics card the error message above appeared again. Then I replaced the the graphics card with a video card. As soon as I installed the video drivers the same error message appeared again. Now I am thinking it is our motherdoard which is about a year and a half old. 

What is the next step in diagnosing this problem?
What diagnostics software is available (to download?) to diagnose the motherboard if it is indeed the problem?

Thank you.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

When you put in new harddrive was it brand new? Did you install the
operating system?
List hardware specs including power supply wattage and brand.


----------



## dutchmember (Oct 13, 2008)

dutchmember said:


> :upset:I have an MSI motherboard (K9VGM-V) which went to a blue screen and displayed this message:
> 
> A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer.
> 
> ...


The new hard drive is a Western Digital 160 GB, 8MB cache, 7200 rpm.
The graphics card is an Asus Xtreme AX800XL, 256 MB.
The power Supply is 450 ATX (450W max).
The hard drive removed was a Maxtor 30 GB, DiamondMax Plus 8, ATA/133 HDD.
The motherboard is Micro-Star International (MSI) K9VGM-V Series, VIA K8M890 Chipset based esigned for AMD Athlon 64/FX/X2 processors.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would be leaning toward that generic 450watt psu being the 
problem. Not enough juice anymore, and in its prime was probably
overtaxed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

the psu needs to be a quality unit putting out a min of 26amps on the the 12v line


----------

